

Epileptic seizures can be predicted through researchers' software - Cobbler
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/windsor/epileptic-seizures-can-be-predicted-through-researchers-software-1.2849094

======
pierrel3
A/d conversion is the least of the issues with mobile eeg monitoring. The
signals are on the order of 10-300 micro volts so they need lots of
amplification. If the amp is at the other end of an electrode motion of the
wire through the earth's magnetic field generates signals of a comparable
size. So ideally you would need to place the amp on or in the electrode, which
is a bit more of a challenge. You also might have to worry about muscle
signals like eye movement artifact

------
program
> Gras and Golestanti have patented the software, and now need a device that
> can constantly monitor a patient’s EEG.

As far as I know there are no portable devices that can produce a clean EEG.
Motiv/Neurosky devices don't count.

Addendum: in the USA you can't drive a car during the 365 days following the
last seizure

~~~
plg
> Gras and Golestanti have patented the software,

yuck

imagine if the fast fourier transform had been "patented"

imagine if the "mean" (sum of all values divided by the number of values) had
been patented

do they even give the full algorithm in the paper? if not how was the paper
published?

OK went to the actual paper: [http://goo.gl/hkiQKp](http://goo.gl/hkiQKp)

How can they patent the algorithm when the work was funded by the government
(i.e. the public)? Even if it's legal, it's not ethical.

